# NIB Overcharging - Crime and Punishment



## None (15 Jul 2004)

I heard Charlie (it's a disaster/scandal/terrible thing) Bird the other day when the Inspectors delivered their Report on NIB.

As usual, he was praising himself but I found it silly when he quoted the 2 million documents the Inspectors had accessed and the €55 million cost of the Inquiry as being proof of the great misdeeds he uncovered.

From my recolllection the overcharging (and it was scandalous and inexcusable) amounted to 100k-200k.  In addition the Clerical Medical policies were a disgrace.

......but can we not get to the end result quicker.


----------

